# Nie



## agua642

Hi, I've heard through the grapevine that there is a new NIE info, something to do with every 3 months! Having to re register, does this apply if one has already got NIE ? also I thought residencia NIE wasn't needed anymore , as long as one has a valid EU passport!!


----------



## mrypg9

agua642 said:


> Hi, I've heard through the grapevine that there is a new NIE info, something to do with every 3 months! Having to re register, does this apply if one has already got NIE ? also I thought residencia NIE wasn't needed anymore , as long as one has a valid EU passport!!


Someone should write a booklet entitled 'Things You Hear on The Grapevine in Spain'.....

The only firm answer I can give is that yes, one requires a NIE/Residencia as well as a passport in order to be able to do many things in Spain. One should also register on the padron.

I can only imagine the chaos and confusion if it were the case that NIEs have to be renewed every three months.

The only worthwhile thing that comes from grapevines is.....wine.


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> Someone should write a booklet entitled 'Things You Hear on The Grapevine in Spain'.....
> 
> The only firm answer I can give is that yes, one requires a NIE/Residencia as well as a passport in order to be able to do many things in Spain. One should also register on the padron.
> 
> I can only imagine the chaos and confusion if it were the case that NIEs have to be renewed every three months.
> 
> The only worthwhile thing that comes from grapevines is.....wine.


exactly

your NIE number is for life


if you live here you have to sign on the resident list after 90 days - & of course the padrón

some places are issuing credit card sized 'resident certs' now

here's a recent discussion

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/105305-residence.html


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Un certificado de empadronamiento is usually valid for three months. The empadronamiento itself doesn't usually need to be renewed if you are from the EU.
The NIE number, as xabia has said is for life.


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Un certificado de empadronamiento is usually valid for three months. The empadronamiento itself doesn't usually need to be renewed if you are from the EU.
> The NIE number, as xabia has said is for life.


yes - if you need a _certificado de empadronamiento_ for proof of address or whatever they do usually ask for one less than 3 months old - & you only have to renew if you move - although our local ayuntamiento has been chasing up people to 'renew' after 5 years - I guess just to be sure they are still there - I've heard of other areas doing the same, too


there is some confusion though - the OP isn't the first to think they need to renew their NIE/resident cert. after 90 days :confused2:


----------



## PND

I hesitate to take issue with someone called 'Senior Expat' - but I have just received my NIE and it clearly states on the bottom of the letter that it is only valid for 3 months. As I understand it I have to get another in 3 months time. 
It is all very confusing out here! Still not sure if I am legally allowed to drive my UK registered car for 3 months or for 6. Anybody know?


----------



## xabiaxica

PND said:


> I hesitate to take issue with someone called 'Senior Expat' - but I have just received my NIE and it clearly states on the bottom of the letter that it is only valid for 3 months. As I understand it I have to get another in 3 months time.
> It is all very confusing out here! Still not sure if I am legally allowed to drive my UK registered car for 3 months or for 6. Anybody know?


your NIE _*number *_is for life though ........ - it's a fiscal ID number like your NI number in the UK

we've all had the same numbers since we got ours 8 years ago

I've just checked my green NIE/resident cert. - nowhere does it say that it's only valid for 3 months


----------



## Pesky Wesky

PND said:


> I hesitate to take issue with someone called 'Senior Expat' - but I have just received my NIE and it clearly states on the bottom of the letter that it is only valid for 3 months. As I understand it I have to get another in 3 months time.
> It is all very confusing out here! Still not sure if I am legally allowed to drive my UK registered car for 3 months or for 6. Anybody know?


Really????????????
Oh dear!!
Well, if it says it's only valid for 3 months, it's only valid for 3 months.
Could it perhaps be that this is a copy of your official NIE paper?
Just a minute - what does your paper look like? The only thing I have now is the paper that says I'm on the foreigner's register. It looks like this








There is no expiry date on it.


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Really????????????
> Oh dear!!
> Well, if it says it's only valid for 3 months, it's only valid for 3 months.
> Could it perhaps be that this is a copy of your official NIE paper?
> Just a minute - what does your paper look like? The only thing I have now is the paper that says I'm on the foreigner's register. It looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no expiry date on it.


I'm thinking that if you just get a NIE without registering as resident, then _that _certificate is only valid for 3 months - as I said earlier in the thread - maybe when you go back to renew it they want ti know why you haven't registered as resident & you get a 'permanent' certificate when you do so

I've just found a photocopy of my original NIE from 8 years ago - that doesn't have a 3 month limit either


----------



## PND

We had to make an appointment with the Policia Nacional in Estepona and then fill in some forms - pay 16 euros (I think) and then return the following day to collect our NIE. This amounted to a letter (headed paper 'Ministerio del Interio') and entitled Comisaria de Estepona Extranjeros. There is then a paragraph of what appears to be Spanish legalese and then my name, d of b, nationality and my NIE number. The ketter concludes with the line 'Caduca a los tres meses'.....which I take to mean only valid for 3 months. I think I will probably retain the same number when I renew it - but, as I understand it, I have to return to renew. Seems like a good way to ensure a regular income stream!
Any ideas on the 3 month/6 month debate for registering cars? 
Cheers!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

PND said:


> We had to make an appointment with the Policia Nacional in Estepona and then fill in some forms - pay 16 euros (I think) and then return the following day to collect our NIE. This amounted to a letter (headed paper 'Ministerio del Interio') and entitled Comisaria de Estepona Extranjeros. There is then a paragraph of what appears to be Spanish legalese and then my name, d of b, nationality and my NIE number. The ketter concludes with the line 'Caduca a los tres meses'.....which I take to mean only valid for 3 months. I think I will probably retain the same number when I renew it - but, as I understand it, I have to return to renew. Seems like a good way to ensure a regular income stream!
> Any ideas on the 3 month/6 month debate for registering cars?
> Cheers!


Yes, but does it look like the one I posted?


----------



## xabiaxica

PND said:


> We had to make an appointment with the Policia Nacional in Estepona and then fill in some forms - pay 16 euros (I think) and then return the following day to collect our NIE. This amounted to a letter (headed paper 'Ministerio del Interio') and entitled Comisaria de Estepona Extranjeros. There is then a paragraph of what appears to be Spanish legalese and then my name, d of b, nationality and my NIE number. The ketter concludes with the line 'Caduca a los tres meses'.....which I take to mean only valid for 3 months. I think I will probably retain the same number when I renew it - but, as I understand it, I have to return to renew. Seems like a good way to ensure a regular income stream!
> Any ideas on the 3 month/6 month debate for registering cars?
> Cheers!


does your cert look like the one PeskyWesky posted - does it say 
CERTIFICADO DE REGISTRO DE CIUDADANO DE LA UNIÓN - on it?

if not, then what you have sounds to me like a non-resident NIE cert.


----------



## PND

Sorry to have not answered the question.....no - my NIE letter does not look like the one Pesky Wesky posted. I think Xabiachica may have hit on the answer: I think it is a 'non-resident NIE cert'. To be honest - I think that is what I asked for - we are only intending to stay for a year or so to see if we like it before comitting ourselves. I thought there was only one NIE - for non residents. I thouht those intending to stay long term had to apply for a residencia. Have I screwed up?


----------



## xabiaxica

PND said:


> Sorry to have not answered the question.....no - my NIE letter does not look like the one Pesky Wesky posted. I think Xabiachica may have hit on the answer: I think it is a 'non-resident NIE cert'. To be honest - I think that is what I asked for - we are only intending to stay for a year or so to see if we like it before comitting ourselves. I thought there was only one NIE - for non residents. I thouht those intending to stay long term had to apply for a residencia. *Have I screwed up*?


you could put it that way.............

you don't have to 'apply for residencia' at all - if you plan to live here more than 90 days you are 'resident' & have to register as such

then you get the green 'resident cert' & your NIE number will be on it - & that doesn't expire 


last summer that was costing a bit over 10€ iirc

the car thing........... if you're resident you can't drive a UK plated car legally - I think the confusion lies in that you have 90 days from registering as resident to re-plate your car - you don't _have to _register as resident until you have been here 90 days 

I think I could be onto something here?


----------



## PND

I think you may be right on the cars! Well done - I'm sure there are a lot of people on here who will be grateful for your insight. Thank you!


----------



## xabiaxica

PND said:


> I think you may be right on the cars! Well done - I'm sure there are a lot of people on here who will be grateful for your insight. Thank you!


I could be wrong - but that does seem logical to me


----------



## Pesky Wesky

PND said:


> Have I screwed up?


Well, not entirely.
You do have a NIE. It's just that you'll have to go back to get it renewed and pay more. A bit of a pain, but not a disaster, is it?


----------



## PND

Quite right - not a disaster at all - just a little embarrassing not to have been able to work it all out in advance. From what you and Xabichica have said I presume that when I return to the Police stn after 3 months to renew, I will actually be asked/expected to take out a resident NIE (as opposed to the non-resident NIE that I have now) - It will have the same number. Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## xabiaxica

PND said:


> Quite right - not a disaster at all - just a little embarrassing not to have been able to work it all out in advance. From what you and Xabichica have said I presume that when I return to the Police stn after 3 months to renew, I will actually be asked/expected to take out a resident NIE (as opposed to the non-resident NIE that I have now) - It will have the same number. Thanks for all your advice.


that does seem to be what's happening

please come back & let us know what happens


----------



## Monkey Hangers

I must admit we heard something like this, not through the gravevine, on the news on the radio within the last week. They said NIE's had to be renewed every three months and in person. They specifically said those who used a solicitor via power of attorney would no longer be able to do this, they must go in person. We got our NIE along with residency the same as the certificate shown on this thread, no expiry date, so maybe it is NIE holders only who need to do this renewal?
As previously quoted, just a new little income stream from the 'rich' foreighners. 
When we lived in Florida we had to renew our driving licence every year. The cost increased from $25 to $48 in one leap. As the guy in the licencing office said "Just another tax for the foreigners" also a way of proving they were there legally, having to show visas etc.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Monkey Hangers said:


> I must admit we heard something like this, not through the gravevine, on the news on the radio within the last week. They said NIE's had to be renewed every three months and in person. They specifically said those who used a solicitor via power of attorney would no longer be able to do this, they must go in person. We got our NIE along with residency the same as the certificate shown on this thread, no expiry date, so maybe it is NIE holders only who need to do this renewal?
> As previously quoted, just a new little income stream from the 'rich' foreighners.
> When we lived in Florida we had to renew our driving licence every year. The cost increased from $25 to $48 in one leap. As the guy in the licencing office said "Just another tax for the foreigners" also a way of proving they were there legally, having to show visas etc.


I think the clue is in the word renewed. If you have a "full" resident NIE you don't renew because is doesn't expire.
What do you mean by 


> so maybe it is NIE holders only who need to do this renewal


I am an NIE holder with a permanent residents NIE and so is PND who appears to have a non resident NIE


----------



## jojo

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think the clue is in the word renewed. If you have a "full" resident NIE you don't renew because is doesn't expire.
> What do you mean by
> 
> I am an NIE holder with a permanent residents NIE and so is PND who appears to have a non resident NIE


A friend of mine who had an NIE but no residencia was told that it would only be valid for three months. However, if/when you renew it you are given the same number and will still show on the system!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jojo said:


> A friend of mine who had an NIE but no residencia was told that it would only be valid for three months. However, if/when you renew it you are given the same number and will still show on the system!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Exactly, you are given the number for life. Renewed or not, that number is yours. If or when it is renewed you'll have the same number. The difference seems to be if you are registered as resident or not. If you are then there's no renewal. If you're not, you have to renew if you need to and pay a certain quantity of euros!


----------



## jojo

Pesky Wesky said:


> Exactly, you are given the number for life. Renewed or not, that number is yours. If or when it is renewed you'll have the same number. The difference seems to be if you are registered as resident or not. If you are then there's no renewal. If you're not, you have to renew if you need to and pay a certain quantity of euros!



How the heck they police that I dont know. I guess they're working on the theory that foreigners wont know any different and will renew cos they're told they have to and help to fill the coffers ??????!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think the clue is in the word renewed. If you have a "full" resident NIE you don't renew because is doesn't expire.
> What do you mean by
> 
> I am an NIE holder with a permanent residents NIE and so is PND who appears to have a non resident NIE


I'm pretty sure that's what MonkeyHangers means - the difference between resident & non-resident NIE

I'm getting the feeling that it's not the actual NIE that expires - that's for life for everyone - but it's the _certificate _that expires for non-residents........................ just like you need a padrón cert less than 90 days old whenever you require one. The _padrón _doesn't expire - just the bit of paper with the info on it


----------



## snikpoh

When we first came here, we had a solicitor get our NIE's for us so that he could purchase the house on our behalf with power-of-attorney.

Clearly we were not resident when he got these NIE's.

I have just taken a look at them and they do NOT state resident or non-resident - what's the difference?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

In my certificate, in the sub heading _Certifica_, it says

_Certifica:....como residente comunitario *con carácter permanente en España* desde..._

So it states that I am a permanent resident in Spain and have been since...

Does your certificate state that?


----------



## xabiaxica

snikpoh said:


> When we first came here, we had a solicitor get our NIE's for us so that he could purchase the house on our behalf with power-of-attorney.
> 
> Clearly we were not resident when he got these NIE's.
> 
> I have just taken a look at them and they do NOT state resident or non-resident - what's the difference?


I think it may have changed when the 'residency' thing changed - or at least started to change then

whe we first came here we didn't _have to _ get 'residencia' - we weren't working or retired here & at that time it wasn't a requirement under those circumstances

but as we know it all changed a few years ago & now we all have to register - maybe that's why they now do 2 different certs - & I guess in a way it makes sense that a non-resident cert will have a shelf life


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> In my certificate, in the sub heading _Certifica_, it says
> 
> _Certifica:....como residente comunitario *con carácter permanente en España* desde..._
> 
> So it states that I am a permanent resident in Spain and have been since...
> 
> Does your certificate state that?


my residents cert does

my old A4 bit of paper with just the NIE on it doesn't say that - but neither does it have an expiry date


----------



## snikpoh

Pesky Wesky said:


> In my certificate, in the sub heading _Certifica_, it says
> 
> _Certifica:....como residente comunitario *con carácter permanente en España* desde..._
> 
> So it states that I am a permanent resident in Spain and have been since...
> 
> Does your certificate state that?


No, it doesn't state anything like that - this was done in 2006 so maybe things have changed since then? When we did eventually get here 3 months later, we signed on 'the list' and got our 'residencias'.


----------



## xabiaxica

snikpoh said:


> No, it doesn't state anything like that - this was done in 2006 so maybe things have changed since then? When we did eventually get here 3 months later, we signed on 'the list' and got our 'residencias'.


as I said - my old NIE didn't either

do you have the green resident cert now?

or did you get the old residencia card - I don't think it changed until 2007??


----------



## Monkey Hangers

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think the clue is in the word renewed. If you have a "full" resident NIE you don't renew because is doesn't expire.
> What do you mean by
> 
> I am an NIE holder with a permanent residents NIE and so is PND who appears to have a non resident NIE


Sorry that's what I meant, lost in translation, non resident NIE holders appear to be the ones who need to renew, those of us who are permanent residents with NIE don't renew.


----------



## snikpoh

xabiachica said:


> as I said - my old NIE didn't either
> 
> do you have the green resident cert now?
> 
> or did you get the old residencia card - I don't think it changed until 2007??


Yes, we got our green sheets straight away so they must have changed the system before 2007.


----------



## mazlester

I have just looked at my NIE and it doesn't have any date on it apart from the issue date we aren't residents yet so it is a non resident NIE. It was issued in November 2010.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mazlester said:


> I have just looked at my NIE and it doesn't have any date on it apart from the issue date we aren't residents yet so it is a non resident NIE. It was issued in November 2010.


Does it look like the one in the picture I posted previously?
Doesn't it say 
_
...sólo prueba la inscripción en Registro Central de Extranjeros..._

??


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Monkey Hangers said:


> Sorry that's what I meant, lost in translation, non resident NIE holders appear to be the ones who need to renew, those of us who are permanent residents with NIE don't renew.


No problem, I was just a little confused


----------



## xabiaxica

mazlester said:


> I have just looked at my NIE and it doesn't have any date on it apart from the issue date we aren't residents yet so it is a non resident NIE. It was issued in November 2010.


I think the 'expiry date' issue is quite a recent thing - I cartainly hadn't heard of it before a month or so ago


on the other hand it's possible that you registered as resident without realising - so if your 'NIE' looks like the one Pesky posted that's your answer


----------



## agua642

Hi, bit confused as I thought if you had a green certificate with a NIE number, and Padrona in a town in Spain, this meant you were a permanente residente.
My certificate clearly states permanent but my partners states temporarily resident, he has NIE number, and is padronado in same address as me! he has been in Spain for 4 years now.


----------



## agua642

Ohh also I didn't think it is necessary to have residence certificate? I thought it was a choose nowadays, as long as you have an EU passport?


----------



## xabiaxica

agua642 said:


> Ohh also I didn't think it is necessary to have residence certificate? I thought it was a choose nowadays, as long as you have an EU passport?


no, you can't choose - if you are resident for 90 days or more you have to register as resident - that's the green cert


----------



## agua642

Well my Gestoria has told me its not necessary to have a certificate of residencia anymore. You can be a permenant resident with passport & pardon. 
Either way I don't think its something for any1 to be overly concerned about. x


----------



## snikpoh

agua642 said:


> Well my Gestoria has told me its not necessary to have a certificate of residencia anymore. You can be a permenant resident with passport & pardon.
> Either way I don't think its something for any1 to be overly concerned about. x




Well, she's wrong!

After 90 days here you MUST sign on the list of foreigners.


Maybe she's getting confused with the old residencia (card) and the new green sheet (which is NOT a residencia).

Could she also be confusing resident (living here) and resident (for tax purposes)?


----------



## xabiaxica

snikpoh said:


> Well, she's wrong!
> 
> After 90 days here you MUST sign on the list of foreigners.
> *
> 
> Maybe she's getting confused with the old residencia (card) and the new green sheet (which is NOT a residencia).*
> 
> Could she also be confusing resident (living here) and resident (for tax purposes)?


that's pretty much what I was thinking - we don't have to 'apply for residencia' any more - that required proof of medical cover, income & so on, didn't it?

that all changed a few years ago


----------



## agua642

What is the new green sheet then if it's not residencia? Confused


----------



## xabiaxica

agua642 said:


> What is the new green sheet then if it's not residencia? Confused


it just confirms that you are 'registered as a resident' as is your right as an EU citizen

previously, we had to 'apply' to become residents, which involved proving income & all sorts, just like a non-EU citizen - although we actually had the right to live here

in 2006/7 (can't remember exactly when) it was changed & simplified - now we don't 'apply for residencia' as a non-EU citizen has to - we simply 'register as residents'

we do HAVE TO though


----------



## agua642

So If We hace The new green certificate we are registered as residents?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

agua642 said:


> So If We *hace* The new green certificate we are registered as residents?


If we ¿qué?


----------



## agua642

Opps spelling mistake! 
If we have the green certificate....


----------



## Pesky Wesky

agua642 said:


> Opps spelling mistake!
> If we have the green certificate....


Ahhh, sorry, I'm not trying to be obtuse. I'm completely thrown by some typos, especially when it's actually makes another word, and even more so when that word is Spanish!


----------



## agua642

lol.. Yes I see the funny side, with it being a Spanish word, can you answer q tho?


----------



## xabiaxica

agua642 said:


> Opps spelling mistake!
> If we have the green certificate....


yes............. if you have the green cert which says CERTIFICADO DE REGISTRO DE CIUDADANO DE LA UNIÓN on it............... you're registered as residents


----------



## agua642

lol! Ok that's that debate cleared up! I thought so..not that I was overly concerned but it's always a good idea to stay on the right side of the street.. thanks


----------



## agua642

How can I upload a pic from iPhone onto my profile? Seem to be having issues today

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Pesky Wesky

agua642 said:


> lol.. Yes I see the funny side, with it being a Spanish word, can you answer q tho?


Yes!

To answer your question I would say YES! if the certificate contains the words that I posted before

_...sólo prueba la inscripción en Registro Central de Extranjeros...
_
But I think we need a definitive all time sorting out of the terminology and wording and whatsits, and I would nominate either xabiachica or Stravinsky to do that_.
_I think people are getting really confused between empadronamiento and empadronarse which is local council and registrarse or inscribirse en el registro central de extranjeros. Between what used to happen and what happens now and between what is residency, what you have to apply for and what you are given etc etcAnd what's all this about a temporary NIE. I've never heard of that and don't know why it exists nor why you would want it???
This should be the last year for 2 systems to be place though as the old cards needed to be renewed every 5 years, so if they started issuing certificates in 2007 2012 should be the last year for renewing cards.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

agua642 said:


> Well my Gestoria has told me its not necessary to have a certificate of residencia anymore. You can be a permenant resident with passport & pardon.
> Either way I don't think its something for any1 to be overly concerned about. x


EU citizens DO need a _*certificate*_ of residence.
Residence _*cards*_ are not issued any more


----------



## mazlester

Pesky Wesky said:


> Does it look like the one in the picture I posted previously?
> Doesn't it say
> _
> ...sólo prueba la inscripción en Registro Central de Extranjeros..._
> 
> ??


No my NIE doesn't say that just that the undersigned has been placed onto the Central register of Fooreigners of Direcor Gen of Police. It's heading is UNIDAD DE DOCUMENTACION DE EXTRANJEROS DE CARTEGENA. Still with no date!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mazlester said:


> No my NIE doesn't say that just that the undersigned has been placed onto the Central register of Fooreigners of Direcor Gen of Police. It's heading is UNIDAD DE DOCUMENTACION DE EXTRANJEROS DE CARTEGENA. Still with no date!


But it says that you've been placed on the central register, which is all that it's supposed to do. That's why it hasn't got a date. It's permanent. You're on the register and that's it. Why should it have a date?

Is it in English???????????????


----------



## xabiaxica

mazlester said:


> No my NIE doesn't say that just that the undersigned has been placed onto the Central register of Fooreigners of Direcor Gen of Police. It's heading is UNIDAD DE DOCUMENTACION DE EXTRANJEROS DE CARTEGENA. Still with no date!


my old NIE certificate - which I got way back at the beginning of 2004 so before the combined NIE/resident cert came into being............. in the days when they were still issuing 'residencia cards' - says the following....



oh hang on - let me scan it .............

I've cropped off the personal info bit on the bottom half - but is this what the top half of yours looks like?? 

it sounds like this is what you have


----------



## mazlester

xabiachica said:


> my old NIE certificate - which I got way back at the beginning of 2004 so before the combined NIE/resident cert came into being............. in the days when they were still issuing 'residencia cards' - says the following....
> 
> 
> 
> oh hang on - let me scan it .............
> 
> I've cropped off the personal info bit on the bottom half - but is this what the top half of yours looks like??
> 
> it sounds like this is what you have


Yep that's it! Looks the same.


----------



## xabiaxica

mazlester said:


> Yep that's it! Looks the same.


so that's a straightforward NIE cert.


when did you get yours?


----------



## mazlester

Pesky Wesky said:


> But it says that you've been placed on the central register, which is all that it's supposed to do. That's why it hasn't got a date. It's permanent. You're on the register and that's it. Why should it have a date?
> 
> Is it in English???????????????


It was in reply to the question about having to renew it after 3 months! I was just replying that NIEs don't have a date on. However like you say the Padron does!


----------



## xabiaxica

mazlester said:


> It was in reply to the question about having to renew it after 3 months! I was just replying that NIEs don't have a date on. However like you say the Padron does!


ahhhhh - but apparently recently issued non-resident NIEs _do_ have an expiry date...........


----------



## snikpoh

xabiachica said:


> my old NIE certificate - which I got way back at the beginning of 2004 so before the combined NIE/resident cert came into being............. in the days when they were still issuing 'residencia cards' - says the following....
> 
> 
> 
> oh hang on - let me scan it .............
> 
> I've cropped off the personal info bit on the bottom half - but is this what the top half of yours looks like??
> 
> it sounds like this is what you have



Exactly the same as mine - 2006 when I was NOT a resident. Never heard of this temporary NIE for non-residents and clearly nor had the office that issued my NIE.


----------



## xabiaxica

snikpoh said:


> Exactly the same as mine - 2006 when I was NOT a resident. Never heard of this temporary NIE for non-residents and clearly nor had the office that issued my NIE.


ah - but in 2004 I _*was *_ resident - didn't have _residencia_ cos at that time we didn't have to in our particular circumstances - & anyway it used to take months & months then

this 'expiry date does seem to be very recent - I'm trying to think when people started mentioning it - I'm pretty sure I hadn't heard about it before this year :confused2:


----------



## agua642

What's difference on green certificates between Residencia permenente & residencia Comunitario, i see mine says permenente & my partners says Comunatario ??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Pesky Wesky

agua642 said:


> What's difference on green certificates between Residencia permenente & residencia Comunitario, i see mine says permenente & my partners says Comunatario ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


AAARRGHHHHHHHHH!!

Xabiachica and Stravinsky, please read post 54!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> AAARRGHHHHHHHHH!!
> 
> Xabiachica and Stravinsky, please read post 54!!!!


yeah yeah I saw it!!!


it does need sorting out, you're right - I bet by the time I sort it out it will have all changed though 


do you happen to know the answer to agua642's last question :confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> yeah yeah I saw it!!!
> 
> 
> it does need sorting out, you're right - I bet by the time I sort it out it will have all changed though
> 
> 
> do you happen to know the answer to agua642's last question :confused2:


No, which is why I'm passing the buck!

It probably will change again, or *is *indeed changing with all this talk of a temp NIE. Do you get it? Why would anyone want a temp NIE, or perhaps we're going back to the system with the card in as much as you need to renew every xxx years, which would make sense to me. More money and easier to keep up to date records, but how to work that in to a system where by for about 5 years they've given EU citizens registering rights for life?


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, which is why I'm passing the buck!
> 
> It probably will change again, or *is *indeed changing with all this talk of a temp NIE. Do you get it? Why would anyone want a temp NIE, or perhaps we're going back to the system with the card in as much as you need to renew every xxx years, which would make sense to me. More money and easier to keep up to date records, but how to work that in to a system where by for about 5 years they've given EU citizens registering rights for life?


I don't think it's a temp NIE - I think it's just a 'temp' certificate for non-residents - that seems to be the difference - like the 'temp' padrón cert. We know the _empadronamiento _ isn't actually temporary - just the bit of paper

I suspect that if you go back for a new NIE after 3 months they will tell you that as far as they are concerned if you need a new bit of paper after the 3 months is up then you must be resident - & I suspect also that they could be onto something

there must be thousands (judging by the number I know) of people living here 'under the radar' - sometimes not knowing that they should be on the padrón, filing tax returns, signing the resident list etc., ............ but they have a NIE because they bought property - or for their own reasons not wanting to register anywhere for anything

making them go back for a new NIE could be one way of checking up on them


or am I being too logical?

the cynic in me tells me it's about making money, too, if you have to pay again each time



I doubt it will ever go back to the 'renewable residencia' - they had to change that because it was quite simply against the EU rules - as EU citizens we have the right to be here - Spain can't refuse us nor make us apply for permission or prove income etc.


----------



## stevesainty

OK so what have we got then?

We applied for ours through the Spanish Consulate in Edinburgh just before Christmas 2011. Received this and one for OH a month later, can't see an expiry date.

We told a little fib at the Consulate as we claimed we needed NIEs in order to purchase a property. We may purchase at some time in the future but didn't need them then for that purpose.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

stevesainty said:


> OK so what have we got then?
> 
> We applied for ours through the Spanish Consulate in Edinburgh just before Christmas 2011. Received this and one for OH a month later, can't see an expiry date.
> 
> We told a little fib at the Consulate as we claimed we needed NIEs in order to purchase a property. We may purchase at some time in the future but didn't need them then for that purpose.


You've got a ticket for two to Tierra Mítica theme park!!

No, just joking 

You've got a piece of paper saying that you've been assigned an NIE, but it doesn't say anything about being inscribed on a foreign residents list which is what mine says because I am resident.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> I don't think it's a temp NIE - I think it's just a 'temp' certificate for non-residents - that seems to be the difference - like the 'temp' padrón cert. We know the _empadronamiento _ isn't actually temporary - just the bit of paper
> 
> I suspect that if you go back for a new NIE after 3 months they will tell you that as far as they are concerned if you need a new bit of paper after the 3 months is up then you must be resident - & I suspect also that they could be onto something
> 
> there must be thousands (judging by the number I know) of people living here 'under the radar' - sometimes not knowing that they should be on the padrón, filing tax returns, signing the resident list etc., ............ but they have a NIE because they bought property - or for their own reasons not wanting to register anywhere for anything
> 
> making them go back for a new NIE could be one way of checking up on them
> 
> 
> or am I being too logical?
> 
> the cynic in me tells me it's about making money, too, if you have to pay again each time
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it will ever go back to the 'renewable residencia' - they had to change that because it was quite simply against the EU rules - as EU citizens we have the right to be here - Spain can't refuse us nor make us apply for permission or prove income etc.


I think I'm seeing the light...


----------



## stevesainty

Pesky Wesky said:


> You've got a ticket for two to Tierra Mítica theme park!!
> 
> No, just joking
> 
> You've got a piece of paper saying that you've been assigned an NIE, but it doesn't say anything about being inscribed on a foreign residents list which is what mine says because I am resident.




When we arrive in Spain we'll register with the Oficina de Extranjeros and presumably get a green certificate? Or not!


----------



## agua642

Yes You will get a green cert. I'm sure, errr did Anyone watch the Voice last night episode 1?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## xabiaxica

stevesainty said:


> OK so what have we got then?
> 
> We applied for ours through the Spanish Consulate in Edinburgh just before Christmas 2011. Received this and one for OH a month later, can't see an expiry date.
> 
> We told a little fib at the Consulate as we claimed we needed NIEs in order to purchase a property. We may purchase at some time in the future but didn't need them then for that purpose.


that's a NIE cert., like my old one

which sort of confirms that these 'expiring non-resident NIEs' are a very recent thing

unless of course the fact that you got yours outside Spain throws a spanner in the works :confused2:


----------



## Manin_bcn

Just trawling through threads on NIE ... I know this is a few years old but ...

My NIE certificate doesn´t state a three month validity. The NIE is for life and doesn´t need renewing even if one moves to another city in Spain. All that needs updating is the empadronamiento and, of course, the health card (here in Barcelona CatSalut) so when you go and register with a medical centre.

Also, the social security number is for life.

By the way, they are now handing out credit card sized NIE´s again. They´re not as tough as a bank/credit card but the same size. I went to get mine changed and the grim reaper at the desk said, "NO!" Once you get the certificate, that´s it, tough luck (she didn´t say that but that´s what she meant). So, I am going to beat her at her own game. I´m gonna say I lost my certificate to see if they will reissue the card sized one (bet they don´t, or they will, with a charge!)


----------



## jojo

Manin_bcn said:


> Just trawling through threads on NIE ... I know this is a few years old but ...
> 
> My NIE certificate doesn´t state a three month validity. The NIE is for life and doesn´t need renewing even if one moves to another city in Spain. All that needs updating is the empadronamiento and, of course, the health card (here in Barcelona CatSalut) so when you go and register with a medical centre.
> 
> Also, the social security number is for life.
> 
> By the way, they are now handing out credit card sized NIE´s again. They´re not as tough as a bank/credit card but the same size. I went to get mine changed and the grim reaper at the desk said, "NO!" Once you get the certificate, that´s it, tough luck (she didn´t say that but that´s what she meant). So, I am going to beat her at her own game. I´m gonna say I lost my certificate to see if they will reissue the card sized one (bet they don´t, or they will, with a charge!)


 Hhhmmm, I actually did lose my certificate and I needed a new one. It wasnt easy as you can imagine, I had to report it lost to the police and get an incident number before they would "entertain" even starting the process :faint:. then in true funcionario fashion, i had to photocopy the photocopies, produce paperwork I didnt have, go to the bank, pay, go back........................

Oficially an NIE number WITHOUT a recidencia is only valid for 3 months according to those funcionaros in the Malaga region!!?? Altho should you need to renew it, the number stays the same, you just have to pay  Things are changing tho with this new ruling thats just come in???!!!! http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...uirements-uk-citizens-spain-april-2012-a.html

Jo xxx


----------



## dmh2602

Hi,

I am an English teacher and have lived in Spain for about 6 months. I think I'm in the position that I need to renew my NIE.

BUT, I don't have an empadron-thing. I have a NIE, social security and bank a/c, but I rent a room in an apartment, and the owner wants to avoid paying tax.

So, first of all how important is it to renews the NIE? What will happen if I don't? I am scared that if I get a new job it will cause problems in getting paid? But isn't that only the social secrity number?

Aaaah, my head hurts! Please advise.


----------



## goingtobcn

dmh2602 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an English teacher and have lived in Spain for about 6 months. I think I'm in the position that I need to renew my NIE.
> 
> BUT, I don't have an empadron-thing. I have a NIE, social security and bank a/c, but I rent a room in an apartment, and the owner wants to avoid paying tax.
> 
> So, first of all how important is it to renews the NIE? What will happen if I don't? I am scared that if I get a new job it will cause problems in getting paid? But isn't that only the social secrity number?
> 
> Aaaah, my head hurts! Please advise.


Hi, what did you get when you got your NIE? Does it have an expiry date on it?

I presume you mean you pay rent in cash? I don't see why this means you can't get the padron - or do you not have a contract for your flat?

Someone else will be able to advise more, but I'm pretty sure that you'll need an NIE for a new job, and it'll be on your bank details etc too. In fact, you may well need to fill in the ex 18 form to register as a resident here.


----------



## dmh2602

Hi,

I am looking at my NIE (from Benidorm police station), and it doesn't seem to have an expiry date?

It has my NIE number, and the date of issue (3rd of May), and that's it??!!

What do you think? Where would the expiry date be, and what format would it be in?

I have no contract for my room as you suspected ; (


----------



## goingtobcn

dmh2602 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking at my NIE (from Benidorm police station), and it doesn't seem to have an expiry date?
> 
> It has my NIE number, and the date of issue (3rd of May), and that's it??!!
> 
> What do you think? Where would the expiry date be, and what format would it be in?
> 
> I have no contract for my room as you suspected ; (


What is it printed on? Is there any other info on there? 

We got our NIEs with a green card stating that we are foreigners residing in Spain (a few weeks ago), but I understand that it's possible to get an NIE without this. Our cards do not have an expiry date on them.

Hmm, I don't know about getting the padron without a contract. As you no doubt no, it's not great to be without a contract. It's really not fair of your landlord either. Would you consider moving?


----------



## dmh2602

It's printed on a white sheet of A4 paper. With police station's details, what the certification states (that under srticle 206 of Real Decreto 557/2011, I have the right to live in this fine country.

Then my name and DOB and Manchester, UK.

Then the NIE number.

Then the date.

Them the signature of the police boss (inspector Jefe)

I am aware this is not a residents NIE (at least I dont think so)


----------



## goingtobcn

dmh2602 said:


> It's printed on a white sheet of A4 paper. With police station's details, what the certification states (that under srticle 206 of Real Decreto 557/2011, I have the right to live in this fine country.
> 
> Then my name and DOB and Manchester, UK.
> 
> Then the NIE number.
> 
> Then the date.
> 
> Them the signature of the police boss (inspector Jefe)
> 
> I am aware this is not a residents NIE (at least I dont think so)


Hmm ok, I haven't read through all this post and haven't been in Spain long to know how it all works, so I'm not sure whether this will expire... Hopefully someone else will be along to help soon!


----------



## xabiaxica

dmh2602 said:


> It's printed on a white sheet of A4 paper. With police station's details, what the certification states (that under srticle 206 of Real Decreto 557/2011, I have the right to live in this fine country.
> 
> Then my name and DOB and Manchester, UK.
> 
> Then the NIE number.
> 
> Then the date.
> 
> Them the signature of the police boss (inspector Jefe)
> 
> I am aware this is not a residents NIE (at least I dont think so)


if it's white, then they usually expire in 90 days - the cert not the number 

a resident cert is green & (usually) doesn't expire


----------



## dmh2602

xabiachica said:


> if it's white, then they usually expire in 90 days - the cert not the number
> 
> a resident cert is green & (usually) doesn't expire


I think you are correct. So my cert has expired (on 3rd August more or less)

What does this mean? And what do I need in order to renew it? As stated, the Padron is a problem for me. But I have social security, contract from my job etc etc.

Hang on: so the number remains the same, just the certificate is obselete after 3 months. So is it just if I need to show this certificate, for example to a police officer? My job(s) only asked me for the number, not the certificate.


----------



## snikpoh

dmh2602 said:


> I think you are correct. So my cert has expired (on 3rd August more or less)
> 
> What does this mean? And what do I need in order to renew it? As stated, the Padron is a problem for me. But I have social security, contract from my job etc etc.
> 
> Hang on: so the number remains the same, just the certificate is obselete after 3 months. So is it just if I need to show this certificate, for example to a police officer? My job(s) only asked me for the number, not the certificate.


Strictly speaking, you should apply for a 'residencia' and not just an NIE.


----------

